# How do you manage to work from mornings (8-5)?



## elm00 (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been to university during the past years. The IBS actually appeared 2 years ago. Every summer I have been working full time and during the school periods I'm working a few days per week.When I have to work for example Monday-Wednesday one week, I start at 8 in the morning. My bowel doesn't manage that at all!! In fact I don't have any (!!) bowel movement until MAYBE at Thursday morning IF I don't have to run away to school early also on Thursday morning....The early mornings ruin my gut!!!!!* I can't go to the bathroom at the work cause I need so much time and its too embarrassing... * I don't get time enough in the morning ( even if morning coffee usually can work if I don't have to run to the work) * If I have slept badly/had too little of sleep my tummy STOPS working completely!! The early mornings actually make my C worse cause I easily get trouble with sleep ( I'm a quite anxious person, unfortunately, I eat ssri for this) * Sitting in front of the computer is horrible for my C, cause I usually have to sit most part of the day...But all these problems with 8-5 work really have given my doubts about the future!!!! I feel that I don't know how to manage a normal work!!!!!How do you others deal with this???


----------



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

elm00 said:


> I've been to university during the past years. The IBS actually appeared 2 years ago. Every summer I have been working full time and during the school periods I'm working a few days per week.When I have to work for example Monday-Wednesday one week, I start at 8 in the morning. My bowel doesn't manage that at all!! In fact I don't have any (!!) bowel movement until MAYBE at Thursday morning IF I don't have to run away to school early also on Thursday morning....The early mornings ruin my gut!!!!!* I can't go to the bathroom at the work cause I need so much time and its too embarrassing... * I don't get time enough in the morning ( even if morning coffee usually can work if I don't have to run to the work) * If I have slept badly/had too little of sleep my tummy STOPS working completely!! The early mornings actually make my C worse cause I easily get trouble with sleep ( I'm a quite anxious person, unfortunately, I eat ssri for this) * Sitting in front of the computer is horrible for my C, cause I usually have to sit most part of the day...But all these problems with 8-5 work really have given my doubts about the future!!!! I feel that I don't know how to manage a normal work!!!!!How do you others deal with this???


I can relate 100%. I've had jobs 8-5. I found that if I tried to stay as calm as possible in the morning, get to work, sit at my computer and drink a cup of coffee, along with a bran bar, or oatmeal, that I would be able to go at work. Although I'm not a huge fan of going in public either, you can get used to the process and it gets somewhat easier over time. I never had more than a couple of days of good results at work, however it was much better than not going at all. At the end of the day, if you hold it back if you feel even a slight urge, you're doing your bowels more harm than good, as they're already slow moving. Hope you can find a routine.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

This seems to be a problem for many of us! I only work 1 day a week from 10-5:30 and I always have problems with my bowels on those days. I worked full time for many years (I'm retired now) but it was a constant struggle. I would get up for work 3-4 hours before I had to leave for work and I still do that to this day---even for my 1 day a week job. I get very anxious if I have to be anywhere before noon or 1pm. However, i don't think i obsess about it quite as much as I used to. Sorry you are having this problem. I use high doses of magnesium and vitamin C and zelnorm (from mexico) to keep things mving. Good luck!!


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Unfortunately this is typical IBS. It seems to be the same across the board, we have to wait for our morning bowel movement before we can do anything, and this makes our life very very difficult.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i have slow transit constipation. i'm retired now but when i was working--and even now--i get up real early--like Tiss said--three or four hours before work or before i have to go anywhere--so i have enough relaxing, unrushed time to go through my morning routine of coffee and breakfast and have a bm--it usually takes several smaller bm's actually over a period of time. wish i could get it out all at once--lol. and this also means i have to go to bed early in order to get six or seven hours of sleep.and yes, also like Tiss said, it is a constant struggle. and of course this routine (especially having to go to sleep so early) is at times very inconvenient and sometimes not possible but that's what i've had to do for many many years--going back to when i was a university student living in the dorms...i don't suppose it is at all possible for you to find another job? some people here have mentioned that working later hours--like an afternoon shift--helped them manage their constipation issues better. and yes, i found that sitting all day made my c worse and also just made me feel worse in general--seemed to aggravate the bloating and pain. i was fortunate to be able to find a workplace which offered a variety of different jobs and shifts so i always made sure to bid on a job that did not require much--if any sitting...i first worked all shifts then settled on daytime hours--8:30 am-5:50 pm.or even better would be finding a job that let you work from home either all or part of the time--the impossible dream, i know...but it can sometimes happen.good luck to you, elm--wishing you all the best.


----------



## faerie (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey, I struggle with this too, when I worked 8am - 7pm it made things awful. As silly as it sounds I've found a few hidden loos at work that have windows and proper cubicles, and that makes life easier. Can be pretty uncomfortable though. I change my med dosing to different times as if I take them at night, they just don't work, but if I take them in the morning, they work by late afternoon when I usually have time to get away un noticed for a bit!! maybe that could help you?


----------



## elm00 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, it feels better to know that I'm not alone with this problem.I think its extremely embarrassing to go at the work, even if I know that would be good to learn to do.. but my problem is that I never get the bowel movements... And even less when I'm stressed with early mornings...In the morning the tummy feels extremely uncomfortable, and that's why I need to take it easy... Yes, I'd really like to have a job that's only evenings or done from home, but I'm almost newly examined so I wonder if there are any such kinds if jobs in my branch.... Otherwise ill have to choose another kind of work and occupation... Or how have you solved this? I'm deeply sad about this cause I have invested so much time in my studies, so many sleepless nights...!! But... It's really important for me to feel got with my body as well, so its a hard choice.... I think its almost impossible to make my tummy work well when I'm among people. Even when my boyfriend is around I find it extremely embarrassing to disappear into the bathroom... It's just so private, and the areas at my home and at the work are small, its easy to hear everything.... How do you deal with this? Right now I've started with Fodmap, to see if it can help with the C. Until now it have helped a little with the gas, but nothing more...I've been on the diet for 3 days... Have this helped you??


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

A lot of us have this, delayed peristalsis or slow transit constipation. I go every morning after 3 cups of tea but it takes me 2 hours because the contractions start and stop over that time. I find part-time work is the best, 10 to 2. Diet doesn't seem to make any real difference. Evacuating completely makes a huge difference to the "leaky" gas I used to get at work but I still have the fearful IBS colon that causes tummy gurgles and just general irritability if I sit close to someone for too long. I do office work but I'm wondering if retail where you're on your feet and moving around all day would have been a better choice. I live in subsidised housing too which helps. I couldn't cope financially otherwise.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

oh i definitely found that having a job that required me to be on my feet and moving around most or part of the day made a big difference--for the better--in my constipation and slow bowel. also, i found that daily exercise helps. i have bad knees and a bad back so running is out but walking, using an elliptical machine and biking (stationary recumbent bike for me with all my problems--lol) are great. also skiing/ski machine. because of my various health problems including mitochondrial disease i can't do any of the above vigorously or for long periods of time--like a good cardio workout--i think it's just the movement that helps.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

annie7 said:


> oh i definitely found that having a job that required me to be on my feet and moving around most or part of the day made a big difference--for the better--in my constipation and slow bowel. also, i found that daily exercise helps. i have bad knees and a bad back so running is out but walking, using an elliptical machine and biking (stationary recumbent bike for me with all my problems--lol) are great. also skiing/ski machine. because of my various health problems including mitochondrial disease i can't do any of the above vigorously or for long periods of time--like a good cardio workout--i think it's just the movement that helps.


I agree with Annie, when I was younger I would run, and the run would trigger a bowel movement.It was my way of having daily BM's. Obviously not ideal, but better than nothing.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

This issue is all encompassing for me. I am a teacher and need to be at work at 7:00 am daily. This requires me to wake up at 5:15 in order to give myself a full hour in the bathroom. Usually though, I do not evacuate fully, even with the help of suppositories. I think that my body is simply not ready to have a bowel mvmt. this early in the day and that forcing one is taxing as well. So, I am often left feeling sick and dragging myself to work only to come home and have to try to go to the bathroom again with the use of suppositories and sometimes an enema. What's interesting is that when I am off from work in the summer, I am fine. It still takes me an hour to go to the bathroom, but I always do and do not feel sick otherwise. I'm currently getting some tests done (defogram and Sitz marker) and will soon be seeing a pelvic floor therapist. I am hoping they can figure something out because I simply cannot go on this way. My career is teaching, but it is really not possible to find a teaching job that starts later in the day.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I would never use suppositories. I feel sorry for people who have spent years in study or training and then find it's too hard. In the early stages I timed myself by staying there until there was nothing left and that took 2 hours. So I know that whatever time I start, I have to allow 2 hours in the bathroom as well an an hour to have breakfast and several cups of tea. Add travel time to that and you have to decide if a 4.00 am wake up is really worth it. A 7.00 am start for an IBS sufferer is my idea of hell. Maybe negotiate a later start with the principal? That seems really early even for a teacher.


----------



## elm00 (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks!!! I have a question: WHEN do you take your supplements, if you can't empty your tummy in the mornings?I take the magnesium in the morning, 2 capsules.Than in the evening:4 capsules magnesium1 cup of fibers from the pharmacy1 capsule probiotics1 capsule enzymes1 cup of lactuloseShould I take it the opposite way, with most of it in the evening?


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Taking it at the night time helps for absolute sure to give you a morning bowel movement.


----------



## elm00 (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes, but my mornings are so stressful, when I work I have to leave home at 6.50, and I get up at 5.30... Usually I can't empty the bowel in the mornings anyway because of bad sleep or to little time... Or the stress that I soon have to leave... So I have been wondering if its better to try to go in the evenings? And take the supplements in the mornings because of that...have you tried.....?


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

I find that I am very sick from constipation when I am working due to the fact that I have to force myself to go to the bathroom before work. It takes me an hour to go, regardless, so I wake up at 5:15 as I need to leave the house at 6:40 to be at work. I am off for the summer (I'm a teacher) and am not sick at all. When I can go on my own schedule, I'm fine. I am spending the summer trying to find answers. I just had a defogram and Sitz marker test and get the results next week (they already told me that no rings remained in me when x-rayed), and I begin seeing a pelvic floor physical therapist on Monday. I am really beginning to wonder if having a just that starts at 7 a.m. is just not feasible for me. Does anyone have any information about claiming short term (or even long term) disability for when something like this happens? I am afraid I may be moving in this direction, at least for the time being until I can figure out another career option. I know that I cannot spend another year dragging myself in to work like I did last year. I have been suffering with IBS C for 17 years, and I really do think it's time to listen to my body and do whatever is necessary to feel good.


----------



## ustad (Oct 24, 2012)

Working in a 8-5 setting is truly impossible with our problems. I've IBS-C or chronic constipation. I getup around 4.45 am and try to go 2 times before leaving the house around 8.15am. In between I go to gym and also have breakfast. With bf I only have coffee with coffee substitute as real coffee worsens my situation.Now a days I'm using PEG(Polyethele Glycol 3350) to deal with anal fissures and that only helps with the fissures but not with the constipation at all. My suggestion to you, especially if you are young, learn getting up atleast 3 hours before i.e at 5am and make sure you get some exercise in the morning as that will help too.It is embarassing to go at work, but I have no alternative. Good luck and tell us how you are dealing with this problem after a while.


----------



## WeirdBodySyndrome (Oct 22, 2012)

elm00 said:


> I've been to university during the past years. The IBS actually appeared 2 years ago. Every summer I have been working full time and during the school periods I'm working a few days per week.When I have to work for example Monday-Wednesday one week, I start at 8 in the morning. My bowel doesn't manage that at all!! In fact I don't have any (!!) bowel movement until MAYBE at Thursday morning IF I don't have to run away to school early also on Thursday morning....The early mornings ruin my gut!!!!!* I can't go to the bathroom at the work cause I need so much time and its too embarrassing... * I don't get time enough in the morning ( even if morning coffee usually can work if I don't have to run to the work) * If I have slept badly/had too little of sleep my tummy STOPS working completely!! The early mornings actually make my C worse cause I easily get trouble with sleep ( I'm a quite anxious person, unfortunately, I eat ssri for this) * Sitting in front of the computer is horrible for my C, cause I usually have to sit most part of the day...But all these problems with 8-5 work really have given my doubts about the future!!!! I feel that I don't know how to manage a normal work!!!!!How do you others deal with this???


Sorry man, can't be of much help here. I have been fairly ok for the past 1 year. But, before that, it was hell. I would have to sneak out. Could not even eat because i noticed that if i eat, then i wont be able to poo. So, i would just do fluids all morning so that i could poo sometime later in the day.Sleep was also poor. Sucks, but thats what life is.

I was like, where can I find a job where I can start working after 10pm or so. It was hard for me because I am a tech guy. Not many places let you do that.


----------



## PoopiePalace (Oct 12, 2012)

To elm00,
Have you taken a Hydrogen Breath Test to see if you tested for bacterial overgrowth in your small intestine? I was plagued with your same awful problems and only took jobs that started in the afternoon. However, recently found out I tested positive for bacterial overgrowth which causes constipation and was put on specific antibotics to rid my body of it. Well it worked. Not 100% but 95%. I still take Miralax every night but I now get an urge every morning often as soon as I get up and make a BM. And not as soon as I wake up then right after my breakfast. This is something that has not happened in years. According to the doc. once the body is rid of the bacteria is just goes back to doing what it is supposed to do naturally. This might be something to think about.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes, I have to allow myself plenty of time in the morning to get my bowels working. At least two hours and then one hour of exercise. I get up at 6am and get to work around 10-10:30. If I did not have a flexible schedule, I would be in serious trouble.


----------

